

Show HN: How I stole my computer back from an NYC cabbie. - rgbrgb

A girl at University of Washington just did a radio story detailing my quest for my stolen computer. It's episode 3 here:<p>http://thebarkandthebite.wordpress.com/episodes/
======
zmmz
I flagged this entry.

I fail to see why you submitted this as an "Ask". You could have just as
easily submitted the original link. I'm not against self promotion, especially
when it leads to valuable feedback (as most Show HN posts do), but this just
seems overly vain.

~~~
nhangen
And if it's submitted as an ask, some detail would be great. Why not just
submit the link on its own?

